

The Color Run Sues College Photographer After He Asks for Compensation for Image - fennecfoxen
http://fstoppers.com/the-color-run-counter-sues-college-photographer-after-he-asks-for-compensation-for-image

======
te_platt
In the update it looks like the Color Run has a compelling story to tell as
well. Whatever the full truth it is clear the legal system here in the U.S is
completely out of control in terms of the cost and time involved.

------
BorisMelnik
I know one young photographer that is going to be getting quite a bit of work
after this is over.

